# Lets talk portable loafing sheds...



## CWC_IL (Aug 13, 2015)

We are kicking around the idea of building steel loafing sheds on skids. We've made a couple custom for local people in the past. We know a few guys that do it in other regions and have a pretty good business in doing so. Logistics seem to be the down fall, it remains pretty much a local product, due to obvious trucking headaches. Most of these shelters are 12' wide and up to 40' long. 36' was the biggest one we built, however, what's another 4'.

So here's my questions for you guys...

1. Any of you have them now, pros-cons?

2. What if we made the 102" (8 1/2') wide? That would cut down on oversize freight permits.

3. What if we built a heavy duty bolt together kit? Something we could easily sell to farm stores and co-ops. Something stout, that could still be dragged around the pasture and could be easily erected with a couple buddies, a loader tractor,and a case of cheap beer.

4. How about a model with wheels? Removable wheels and tongue. Could be 8 1/2' or 12' wide, and potentially go down the road with an SMV sign displayed.

Thanks!


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

I have been thinking of an enclosed shed. Something similar, with wheels and tongue, but smaller and enclosed. Something to drag/pull/haul to remote winter pastures and just be big enough to store a tractor for feeding hay. Could have braces or something that the tractor could park on to help anchor it.

Would save a lot of time and fuel and tractor driving hours.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

I think you might be on track. Accept for the case of cheep beer........a quality product should require a premium beverage.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

What kinda of heights are talking about at the rear and at the opening? A bolt together kit sounds interesting... What size tractor would I need to pull a 12 X 40 shed with? How well would a run in on skids hold up? especially being moved a couple of times a year? Cost?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

DSLinc1017 said:


> I think you might be on track. Accept for the case of cheep beer........a quality product should require a premium beverage.


If someone helps me out in an unpaid capacity, they know there will be a good tasty meal offered. And or aforementioned cold beverages. Sometimes you gotta buy cheap beer for helping (if that is what they drink).


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

We always cracked 2-3 racks of Old Milwaukee Light. Sometimes have one or two on the last push for the day just to perk us up some.

Cousin in West River had put up steel wind breaks and wind bent them 90 degrees. I imagine a portable ending up flying over East River into Minnesota if the Missouri doesn't catch it first.


----------



## CWC_IL (Aug 13, 2015)

Thorim said:


> What kinda of heights are talking about at the rear and at the opening? A bolt together kit sounds interesting... What size tractor would I need to pull a 12 X 40 shed with? How well would a run in on skids hold up? especially being moved a couple of times a year? Cost?


The height would be 8' front, 7' rear. A steel frame will hold up tremendously well, other than a little rust down the road from manure. It wouldn't take much to pull one, a pick up would pull it fine, a tractor for rougher terrain of course.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I think I would start with some sort of mobile home. Since scrap is low you cant even give them away right now...

You would have a steel frame on wheels, then build a roof out each side...


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Not portable but my brother just built a "cowport" with a 3 sided foundation of waste blocks and a 2 car metal carport. So far so good.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

I would build the main runners outa treated 6x6's, and use lag bolts to attach the building to them. It would be a lot easier to change them out later, and probably last longer.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Missed this thread, my sister is looking into something similar as I used all of her pole barn to store hay in this year.

I've been looking at building on two pressure treating telephone poles for skids as they are still the good pressure treating and only cost 45$ each. I mostly wonder about how to keep it square, maybe that isn't that important and letting it flex a bit would be good.


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

Here we just used old shipping containers; delivered, indestructible and cheap. ($2200/4500/5000 for 20, 40 and 52 footers respectively).


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I've been looking to get one for storage but have been balking at the price, I'm looking more in the 500$ range including used steel roofing.



RuttedField said:


> Here we just used old shipping containers; delivered, indestructible and cheap. ($2200/4500/5000 for 20, 40 and 52 footers respectively).


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

slowzuki said:


> I've been looking to get one for storage but have been balking at the price, I'm looking more in the 500$ range including used steel roofing.


I think you and I are in a different ballgame though. With wood so plentiful and cheap, not to mention every other person having a sawmill, we could make them from wood far cheaper.


----------

